# Thank You City Trucks



## GTMS (Oct 26, 2006)

After I had cleared the Bank Property sidewalks, the city came by and burried them with about 18 inches of of ice, chunks and slush that froze solid. The best part is that the Dentco says that it's removal is included in my contract. I said I beg to differ, I cleaned the walks and then to have someone dump more ice, snow and slush from another property is not my fault. They pointed out that it just says "contractor is responsible for clearing sidewalks"! Let the battle begin.


----------



## carcrz (Jun 5, 2006)

Bill them for a second clearing if they want it done again. It's not your fault the city covered them up after you had alrady cleared them.


----------



## DJ Contracting (Dec 16, 2003)

*I second that*



carcrz;372983 said:


> Bill them for a second clearing if they want it done again. It's not your fault the city covered them up after you had alrady cleared them.


Theres work there bill them and deposit the check when you get it.


----------



## jason t. (Mar 29, 2006)

GTMS;372972 said:


> After I had cleared the Bank Property sidewalks, the city came by and burried them with about 18 inches of of ice, chunks and slush that froze solid. The best part is that the Dentco says that it's removal is included in my contract. I said I beg to differ, I cleaned the walks and then to have someone dump more ice, snow and slush from another property is not my fault. They pointed out that it just says "contractor is responsible for clearing sidewalks"! Let the battle begin.
> View attachment 22661
> 
> 
> View attachment 22662


Are you new to the snow business? This is all part of the game. Measure the depth of the snow, ice, etc., and bill them to remove that depth according to your contract. There is good money to be made in perimeter sidewalks. If you don't have the equipment to do so, then maybe you shouldn't have bid the job. This should be a good lesson for you.

Good Luck


----------



## Scottscape (Nov 27, 2005)

Clear the sidewalks with a skid loader if possible or go to nations rent and get a dingo mini skid loader. bill them, if they don't pay it after 30 days, send a second past due invoice and making attention that if the debt is not payed then you are taking legal action by a small claims court filing and collections. they usually pay it after the 2nd invoice. if they dont pay it after 60 days go file it in small claims about 2 weeks after filing you should get your date to appear. go, if they dont show you automatically get judgement contact them stating that you have judgement against them, if they still fail to pay hand it over to a collection lawyer. (i have a good one). you can probably tell I don't put up with these property managers ****. i let everyone know everytime i get a contract signed if they fail to pay there debts i will go to the farthest extent to recieve payment.


----------



## hammerstein (Feb 2, 2007)

All part of the game, and if you do not I would imagine that there would not be a next time. If you do not take care of your customers someone else will.


----------



## Up North (May 4, 2004)

Makes a guy want to blast it back into the street...but it's not worth the citation nor the accident it may cause. Just have to bill the customer again and certainly let them know why. All cities are the same I'm sure.

Buck


----------



## GTMS (Oct 26, 2006)

jason t.;373078 said:


> Are you new to the snow business? This is all part of the game. Measure the depth of the snow, ice, etc., and bill them to remove that depth according to your contract. There is good money to be made in perimeter sidewalks. If you don't have the equipment to do so, then maybe you shouldn't have bid the job. This should be a good lesson for you.
> 
> Good Luck


A) No, been doing it 12 years now
B) Have the equipment, thank you
C) Here's a good lesson for you;

Dentco is the largest outdoor property management group in the U.S. and I have been doing numorouse properties for them for years. The snow removal portion of my business is very profitable. We have trucks, skids, tractors and other smaller equipment. We do work for the city and state governments. 
I simply made a comment about customers that expect something for nothing and posted the pictures of the situation. I appreciate advice from other contractors. However I find your post arrogant, insulting and demeaning and would appreciate it if when you attempt to give advice you would be tactful and professional. Not demeaning nor degrading.


----------



## YardMedic (Nov 29, 2006)

I agree that there's more billable work there for you, but part of my confusion comes with your description of things. You cleared the bank property including sidewalks, yet the city plows pushed snow & ice onto them? Is it bank property or city property? Did you think the last plowing was going to be the last plowing, even if the city hadn't finished with the streets? Isn't it in your contract that you'll be clearing snow & ice during a storm as well as at a storm's completion? That would make sense, otherwise you would have cleared it all when the city was done and this would have been a non-issue. I disagree about arguing with customers: if your contract was too vague or explanation was minimal, you get confused customers. If things are clearly spelled out, you're covered. That's when you answer the phone and respond, "Absolutely! I will be right over." I find there's no need to discuss particulars of a contract in the middle of winter if things are set up right in the fall. Not bustin on you at all -- just hoping the contract doesn't favor them more than you!


~Kevin


----------



## GTMS (Oct 26, 2006)

It is Bank property. It is a seasonal contract and it simply says that the property sidewalks will be cleared and remain clear every two inches during the storm and at the storms end. The contract has a loader hauler clause for snow removal and additional work. My argument is that I fulfilled the contract and this is the additional work clause. The city trucks did this two days after the storm. So I am waiting on Work Orders to remove the pilled snow and my argument was that the sidewalks should be included in the estimate but the company says not. So what they will get is a loader hauler fee for snow removal that will include enough time "built in" to include the walks while I have the hoe there.


----------



## DeereFarmer (Dec 12, 2005)

I'd say that if it was two days later than you are in the right. It is almost like another storm. The town trucks pushed a ton of slush back in on my driveways about 3 hours after I had done them, but I dug them back out. It was my fault. I figured they were all done, but they weren't.


----------



## YardMedic (Nov 29, 2006)

GT, thanks for the 'splaining! Yeah, sounds like a different storm charge, one of those unfortunate realities the consumer has to deal with. Face it, how long can one claim that it's the same storm? I think some here have said they treat all snows & plowing in a 24-hour period as a single storm. I assume what the city did was get the equipment that doesn't normally run, like a road grader with down pressure to break stuff up? Their activity 2 days after an event can't be your responsibility (well, it IS in so far as you have to clean it up, but not eat the cost!). Hope it works out in your favor


~Kevin


----------



## magnatrac (Dec 22, 2006)

I have a similar situation. We plow 6 KFC's and the employees are reponable for the sidwalks up to the building. We offered to do everything but were told that if they wanted their walks done it would come out of each individual resturant's budget. 2 days after our 4" snow fall we get a call from the property manager asking when we were going to do a second clean up. Everything was plowed and salted before they were even opened for buisness. Come to find out 2 of 6 resturants decided to shovel snow from the walks into the parking lot instead of onto the grass! My brother told me that he offered to wait while the employees shoveled at the last stop. He was told that the workers opening the store were not responsable for shoveling. He did his job and left no problems untill the call. It is funny how they won't pay use to do the whole job ,but when they half a** thier part of the job we get the call! I guess they should just stick to frying chicken and let us do the snow removal !!! We took care of it and let the property manager know what happened. So I guess well see what happens next time it snows.


----------



## GTMS (Oct 26, 2006)

magnatrac;373565 said:


> I guess they should just stick to frying chicken and let us do the snow removal !!!


I'm with ya brother, I had one exactly like that at the dollar store. Don't ya just love 'em.

Good luck to you


----------

